# MES 30 + A-Maze-N-Smoker



## rubadubcubb (Jun 4, 2011)

I ordered the amazing smoker device the other day and I cant wait to get my hands on it!..

Where is the best location inside the MES 30 to place the a-maze-n-smoker ?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2011)

On the bottom left away from the heating element.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## rubadubcubb (Jun 4, 2011)

So i put it on the bottom of the smoker? not on any of the shelves?


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 5, 2011)

You got it


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2011)

Rubadubcubb said:


> So i put it on the bottom of the smoker? not on any of the shelves?




Yes--On the bottom floor.

Since you have an MES 30, due to height restrictions, you will probably have to remove your bottom drip pan, and replace it with foil or a foil pan, so your AMNS will fit under the bars. Not a big deal.

If you don't like doing that, you could put the bottom rack in, and put your AMNS on that, all the way to the left, but then I wouldn't put any water in the pan.

BTW:     
	

		
			
		

		
	







Bear


----------



## rubadubcubb (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks alot Bear!..


----------



## rjp123 (Jun 5, 2011)

I have the MES30 analog model and I put my AMNS on top of the water dish in a small aluminum pan.


----------



## coltonlvtx (Mar 20, 2017)

I have a question, been trying to find the answer. When using the ampns in the mes 30, do you leave the wood chip tray in or take it out?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2017)

Coltonlvtx said:


> I have a question, been trying to find the answer. When using the ampns in the mes 30, do you leave the wood chip tray in or take it out?


I never remove anything from the Heating element up, except I only put the racks I'm using in. That includes all the Chip burner parts & the Water Pan.

Bear


----------



## coltonlvtx (Mar 20, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I never remove anything from the Heating element up, except I only put the racks I'm using in. That includes all the Chip burner parts & the Water Pan.
> 
> 
> Bear


----------



## coltonlvtx (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## coltonlvtx (Mar 20, 2017)

Bearcarver
Thank you , I have been looking all over this form to try to find out if you leave it in or not. Got to try out the ampns tomorrow on a few racks of ribs.


----------



## milkman55 (Mar 20, 2017)

Assuming you got the AMNPS 5x8 which is made for the MES30, the smoker goes on the two rails just to the left of the heating unit.  It is made to fit like a glove and you get good ventilation from below with the tray suspended on the rails.  I leave my chip loader tray open about 2" to allow air flow to keep the AMNPS to burn consistently.













484BF299-213A-41ED-912B-A2F20D63EFE8-816-000000FF3



__ milkman55
__ Mar 20, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2017)

milkman55 said:


> Assuming you got the AMNPS 5x8 which is made for the MES30, the smoker goes on the two rails just to the left of the heating unit. It is made to fit like a glove and you get good ventilation from below with the tray suspended on the rails. I leave my chip loader tray open about 2" to allow air flow to keep the AMNPS to burn consistently.


That's True, Milkman---For those who have an MES 30 Gen #1, and an AMNPS.

However so nobody gets confused about the first 8 posts on this Thread, that was before there was an AMNPS.

Back then we were talking about the AMNS (Dust Burner), and it was 6" X 6", and did not fit on the two rails. We used to remove the bottom Drip pan, and set the AMNS on the floor on the left side.

Bear


----------



## milkman55 (Mar 20, 2017)

All true, I am just assuming it's an MES30 Gen 1 based on the first post.  They still sell the 6x6 for other purposes.

Here is the 5x8 for the MES30 -













ED178FBC-4710-4BD4-A330-5BF65D1EB46C-816-00000100A



__ milkman55
__ Mar 20, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2017)

milkman55 said:


> All true, I am just assuming it's an MES30 Gen 1 based on the first post. They still sell the 6x6 for other purposes.
> 
> Here is the 5x8 for the MES 30.


Exactly.

Actually my old MES 30 was one of the ones responsible. LOL

Todd Emailed me when he was designing the AMNPS, and asked me to measure the width between the left wall & the Chip Burner Assembly. I think I told him 5 9/16".

He checked with a number of MES 30 owners, to make sure he made it to fit any that may be a little undersized on space there.

Bear


----------



## renron (May 13, 2017)

I too had the same question of whether or not to leave the ash catching tray in the MES 30, I'm using the mailbox mod w/ 12" pellet tube and LOVE it.

My concern with removing the ash catching pan was that the heating element could direct too much heat on the bottom of the MES. The catcher would deflect the heat I would think. I wonder if this almost enclosed box around the heating element restricts smoke flow from the mailbox mod and shortens the life of the element due to heat soak.

Thoughts?

Ron


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 13, 2017)

I've got a MES 30  Gen 1 and an AMMPS.  To get everything to work perfectly I added the mailbox mod and leave the chip tray pulled out about 2".  Never fails to perform great/

Gary


----------



## dr k (May 14, 2017)

Renron said:


> I too had the same question of whether or not to leave the ash catching tray in the MES 30, I'm using the mailbox mod w/ 12" pellet tube and LOVE it.
> My concern with removing the ash catching pan was that the heating element could direct too much heat on the bottom of the MES. The catcher would deflect the heat I would think. I wonder if this almost enclosed box around the heating element restricts smoke flow from the mailbox mod and shortens the life of the element due to heat soak.
> Thoughts?
> Ron


heating cycles appear shorter with an expose heating element like an oven no heat sink covering the element. The elevated/tapered drip pan in the gen 1 has a dead air space between it and the bottom of the smoker. The corner at the heating element gets hotter than the bottom of the smoker. 
-Kurt


----------



## runway1 (May 15, 2017)

Quote:


milkman55 said:


> Assuming you got the AMNPS 5x8 which is made for the MES30, the smoker goes on the two rails just to the left of the heating unit. It is made to fit like a glove and you get good ventilation from below with the tray suspended on the rails. I leave my chip loader tray open about 2" to allow air flow to keep the AMNPS to burn consistently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GaryHibbert said:


> I've got a MES 30  Gen 1 and an AMMPS.  To get everything to work perfectly I added the mailbox mod and leave the chip tray pulled out about 2".  Never fails to perform great/
> 
> Gary


I've struggled with keeping my AMZN lit.  I left the top vents open and layed the tray on the rods to the left of the chip tray - nothing else.  Not sure what your "mailbox" mod is.  Are you saying pull the exterior chip tray out 2" for vent, or the interior tray?  Thanks!


----------



## milkman55 (May 15, 2017)

The external chip tray you pull out about 1-2".
Make sure the internal chip tray is empty so it doesn't fire in addition to your AMNPS smoke box.  

The mailbox mod mentioned is completely different where you place the AMNPS in a rural mailbox and attach it with vent duct.  Really useful for cold smoking, but you should be able to get this to work as described in this thread.

Just make sure you get a good light and let it burn for 7-10 min before you place in the smoker.  Don't overfill the tray where you may get the fire to jump over the channels.


----------



## runway1 (May 15, 2017)

Got it.  I'll give it another try.  Thanks, Milkman!!


----------



## renron (May 15, 2017)

Thanks for the info on the Gen 1 / 30. I'll dig up some beach sand and fill the water tray. I had forgotten that the  drip / drain pan has an insulating air pocket underneath it.

Smoked brunch for Mothers day with plenty of smoke and great flavor but too salty, I'm still learning, ;)  .  With the 12" smoke tube loaded to within 1" of the top it smoked very well for 3 hours, just the right amount of time. IMO.

Ron













brunch.jpg



__ renron
__ May 15, 2017


----------



## dr k (May 15, 2017)

Renron said:


> Thanks for the info on the Gen 1 / 30. I'll dig up some beach sand and fill the water tray. I had forgotten that the  drip / drain pan has an insulating air pocket underneath it.
> Smoked brunch for Mothers day with plenty of smoke and great flavor but too salty, I'm still learning, ;)  .  With the 12" smoke tube loaded to within 1" of the top it smoked very well for 3 hours, just the right amount of time. IMO.
> Ron
> 
> ...


With the gen 1and the bottom rear outside grease trap I stuck a cork in the drain tube from the outside so no air comes in the smoker except through the chip loader hole (I use the mailbox mod.) I never generated pools of drippings on the bottom drip tray so the grease drain has never been used. I use a large sheet of foil to cover the bottom drip pan and the hole in it. When your smoker is up to temp and cycling on and off you can't keep a lighter lit at the bottom grease drain on the bottom back of the smoker because the volume of air that is drawn in through it with the top vent open or closed sucks the flame into the smoker. I plugged all the mounting holes on the underside of the mailbox except two pencil sized holes 3" from the door and no holes drilled in it except the 3" hole in the back of the mailbox for vent pipe. Lots of air comes through the bottom of the front door between the hinges. A 3"×2' aluminum vent pipe in the chip loader hole on the outside of the smoker and supported so it's horizontal is a place to slide in and hold your Amnts if you don't want it in your smoker. If your done applying smoke you dont have to open the smoker to remove it and it cant get drips on it to catch fire so its safer. I usually fill the 12" Amnts half way and shake sideways to level across the entire tube and get the same amount of smoke as the Amnps. 
-Kurt


----------



## jl1103 (Aug 16, 2017)

I have the MES 30 gen 2. The one that comes with the RF therm. Where would you suggest pitting the AMNPS in there. It has a small drip pan to the left. It is also the water pan. It slides into an angled shelf just above the burner box


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2017)

JL1103 said:


> I have the MES 30 gen 2. The one that comes with the RF therm. Where would you suggest pitting the AMNPS in there. It has a small drip pan to the left. It is also the water pan. It slides into an angled shelf just above the burner box


The Gen #2 is a problem child.

I tested one & didn't like it at all.

I found that Slanted drip plate trapped the heat under it. Then the heat rose, like heat does, under the plate & to the right. Then gradually got around the drip plate, but by then much of the heat was on the right side.

So anyway back to your question:

If you leave that drip plate in, and you're happy with it, remove the little water pan hanging on the left. Then put your AMNPS over the whole (straddling the hole). Then put a foil pan on the floor under that hole to catch any drips that might run down the slanted drip plate.

However if you notice the right side being much hotter than the left:

I would remove that slanted drip plate entirely, and the water pan. Then put your bottom rack in the bottom position. Then put your AMNPS on that bottom rack, on the right end. If you need more air flow for your AMNPS, pull the chip dumper out a couple inches & turn it 180°.

If you need less air flow, push the dumper back in.  Also put a 9" X 12" in the center of that bottom rack to catch drips.

Bear


----------



## jl1103 (Aug 16, 2017)

That's what I think I'll do. Right now I foiled everything because it's new. But that will get old fast and I'll let it get dirty after the 3rd smoke or so. 

It's funny you mention that shelf. It is an odd design. The water pan is small too. I will probably use the bottom rack for the water/ drip pan and AMNPS


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2017)

JL1103 said:


> That's what I think I'll do. Right now I foiled everything because it's new. But that will get old fast and I'll let it get dirty after the 3rd smoke or so.
> 
> It's funny you mention that shelf. It is an odd design. The water pan is small too. I will probably use the bottom rack for the water/ drip pan and AMNPS


Just put the pan in empty to catch drips.

Don't put any water in it.

Putting water in a water pan in and MES does nothing good---Only bad.

The MES is insulated very good, so food won't dry out in it.

The empty pan will eliminate high heat going directly at the bottom of your food, and it will catch some of the drips. That's all you need it to do.

Don't foil any of the racks. You need air to be able to flow through the racks.

Foil the floor & the water pan & slanted drip plate (if you keep them in there)

Bear


----------



## jl1103 (Aug 16, 2017)

Good to know. I only foiled the shelf an drip pans.


----------



## jl1103 (Aug 16, 2017)

I picked up a brisket today. Nice cut of meat. It measures approximately 22 inches long. Any advice how to fit it in theb39 inch MES. Inside dimensions are 19.5 inches.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 16, 2017)

JL1103 said:


> I picked up a brisket today. Nice cut of meat. It measures approximately 22 inches long. Any advice how to fit it in theb39 inch MES. Inside dimensions are 19.5 inches.


Trim your brisket and see if it managed to shrink in length (may not).

Someone on these forums once said when they have this problem they take a brick and wrap it in foil and set it on the middle of the wire rack.  

They lay the brisket over the brick and it makes an arch in that "shortens" up the length of the brisket since the ends now move towards the center of the brisket.

I've never done anything like that.  

What I did on my brisket last week was to take any of the meat that got trimmed and I threw it into the foil pan I use to catch the drippings that way no meat went to waste and that braised meat was heaven!  This was my first brisket I have done all alone from beginning to end and it came out very good but still left room for some small improvements.

I would think that if you are using a foil pan to catch drippings you can simply cut 3 inches off the flat and throw it into the pan.  This way nothing goes to waste, you can fit your brisket, and that bit you cut off is likely to be the thinnest part of the brisket anyway and has a chance of getting too crispy or drying out anyhow.

Let us know what you come up with and best of luck :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2017)

Yup---Like Tall said, cut off whatever you have to of the Thin "Flat" end, and put it in another place.

If there's room on the same rack, or on another rack.

Bear


----------



## jl1103 (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm looking at starting after work on friday.probably go in at 8pm.the weight is about 17lbs. Hopefully it will be done by dinner time on Saturday. I wanted to smoke it at 225. I see a lot of people doing it at 235-250. Ill also rest it for 2 hours in a cooler. What temp works best for a more tender brisket? I like it very tender not competition tender.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2017)

JL1103 said:


> I'm looking at starting after work on friday.probably go in at 8pm.the weight is about 17lbs. Hopefully it will be done by dinner time on Saturday. I wanted to smoke it at 225. I see a lot of people doing it at 235-250. Ill also rest it for 2 hours in a cooler. What temp works best for a more tender brisket? I like it very tender not competition tender.


Sounds good, JL !!!

I like to use 230° Smoker temp on Brisket, but up to 260° would be fine.

I don't like to go up to & stay on 275°, because that's the Max on an MES, and I never held any of my cars or Pickups at 120MPH for long times either, not even when I was a Kid. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This is just a small Brisket Flat, but it's got my basic procedure:

*Brisket Flat*     

Bear


----------



## jl1103 (Aug 17, 2017)

So im probably good starting at 8 pm for a late lunch or early dinner time the following day.the brisket is 17.5 lbs untrimmed. Im leaning towards seperating the flat and point.I'll post pics. Going to smoke some corn too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2017)

JL1103 said:


> *So im probably good starting at 8 pm for a late lunch or early dinner time the following day.*the brisket is 17.5 lbs untrimmed. Im leaning towards seperating the flat and point.I'll post pics. Going to smoke some corn too.


I wouldd say "Probably" if you use 230° to 260° Smoker Temp, but it's not a Guarantee, since some Beef Hunks can be obstinate.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Aug 17, 2017)

I had a craving for brisket and the store still had Choice cut briskets for $2.99/lb so I got the better of the two they had left.  Its 10.41 pounds, a little guy :(

I wanted a 15 pounder but on the bright side of things I get to experiment on how to deal with the thin end of the flat.  

1. I could cut it off and throw it in the foil pan to braise in the juices so the flat has a uniform thickness, however this is already a small brisket to begin with so I'm not sure how that would go/look lol

2. I leave it on and let it turn into "burnt ends"

3. I completely experiment and wrap about 3 inches of that end of the flat with foil to protect it from drying out.  This seems like more of hassle then it's worth plus it kind of defeats the purpose of having that portion in the smoker to begin with hahahaha

I am leaning towards option 1 since I will already have meat in the pain to braise, might as well have more since I prefer braised meat over burnt ends :)


----------



## jl1103 (Aug 17, 2017)

I decided to desperate the point and flat. Holy crap!!! This flat is huge. Looks like it belongs in  a NY city deli! This was a $1.79 per pound. 17.5 pound brisket. I likely trimmed 3-4 pound of fat of it. Left the soft CAP on the flat.might be a 22 hour smoke. I'll start at 235 degrees and see how it goes. By morning I may have to kick it up.


----------



## jl1103 (Aug 19, 2017)

So here's an update. I dropedbthe point and the flat steady at 235 for the first 3 hours using a combination of apple and mesquite. Then I dropped the temp to 225. At around 6 hours I hit the stall sobibwrapped in foil and went to bed. It was midnight. I woke around 6am and the internal temp was 209. I pulled it off and let it rest in the cooler. I made my burnt ends around 10am. The flat kept till around 1pm. 

It was super tender and everyone loved it. It was too moist for slices so it was mostly coarse chopped. Total time was 12 hours. I was expecting a 16 plus hour smoke. Next time I will pull at 190-195.all in all it was good. I didnt kill ity













20170819_085026.jpg



__ jl1103
__ Aug 19, 2017






Here is the point before I cut it for the burnt ends.


----------



## jl1103 (Aug 19, 2017)

BURNT ends.













20170819_113535.jpg



__ jl1103
__ Aug 19, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks Great, JL !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jl1103 (Aug 20, 2017)

I tried burning the pellet smoker but it didn't stay lit. Mot sure why. I used a propane torch to start it. Any tips? I pulled the chip loader out about 2 inches. I also placed it on the bottom rack, right side and opened the vent all the way.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2017)

JL1103 said:


> I tried burning the pellet smoker but it didn't stay lit. Mot sure why. I used a propane torch to start it. Any tips? I pulled the chip loader out about 2 inches. I also placed it on the bottom rack, right side and opened the vent all the way.


Gotta get it lit real good.

This should help:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link

Bear


----------

